# Deer Valley Club



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been getting these e-mails from The Deer valley Club since I first visited them in 2002. I think it is a great fractional ski-in/out property and I believe it was the "Original" fractional ski resort in the world. The prices seem a lot higher than I remember in 2002.

---------------------------

Hello Future Deer Valley Club Member,

With snow in the forecast and Deer Valley Resort at the top of the rankings, this may be a good time to let you know about some limited availability on membership resales.

Excellent Value – 3 bedroom family membership asking $229k.  Christmas week and second week in March – Hurry before Seller books airfare and uses these weeks for themselves.

Extreme Value – 2 bedroom family membership asking $132k.  Call about available weeks.

Unique Opportunity – 1/3 three bedroom corporate membership asking $115k.  One week winter, one week summer PLUS space available time.  Call for details. This can be a best fit for how you like to vacation!

**Call for waiting list if interested in 2 bedroom corporate, 3 bedroom corporate, 4 bedroom family or 4 bedroom corporate.

In its continuing quest for excellence The Deer Valley Club has again added new upgrades for the coming season. 

DVC’s robust exchange program (www.theregistrycollection.com) has added exciting new properties, luxury yachts and premiere tickets to two new Cirque Du Soleil shows.

The staff of the Deer Valley Club looks forward to welcoming its newest members to an Amazing New Season at North America’s # 1 winter location!  Call me today.

Tom Ward, Associate Broker
CRS, GRI, EcoBroker Certified
Jess Reid Real Estate  Park City, UT
800 647-3727  or  tomward@allwest.net

P.S.  If you are more interested in the purchase of whole ownership property, I sell all property types and am excited about some new offerings that will be available in the coming months.  Let me know how I can help you.


----------



## PerryM (Sep 24, 2007)

*Oh yea, take this....*

The morons at Deer Valley still discriminate against us snowboarders.

Kids want to snowboard and folks over 50 find snowboarding easier on the body.

But NOOOOOOOOOOO, Deer Valley shuns 50% of the folks on the slopes.

Suck air Deer Valley, and that goes for your fractionals, restaurants, and other snooty things out there.

I'll take my business to the PC Mountain Resort or the place we love the best, The Canyons.  This might explain prices that seem to be very low for such a snooty crowd.  I love it.

So there, take that....I don't need two sticks to keep me from falling over.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 24, 2007)

PerryM said:


> The morons at Deer Valley still discriminate against us snowboarders.
> 
> Kids want to snowboard and folks over 50 find snowboarding easier on the body.
> 
> ...



Copper Mountain used to be the top anti-shredder ski area until recently.  Now it's become THE boarder destination in the Vail Valley!  One of the major board trade shows is held here each winter (worth going to for the parties and free demos!).

And isn't skiing the "new" boarding anyway???


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 24, 2007)

PerryM said:


> The morons at Deer Valley still discriminate against us snowboarders.
> 
> Kids want to snowboard and folks over 50 find snowboarding easier on the body.
> 
> ...



I have to disagree. I am a skiier and hate snowboarders, who run wild without respect running people over. Half of them do not know how to stop. Deer Valley is my favorite, mainly because there are no wild snowboarders. And I hope they keep it that way. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## PerryM (Sep 24, 2007)

The most dangerous folks on the mountain are the kids who have never slapped on a pair of skies and are careening out of control down the mountain, crash and a ski unclips and is headed down into the crown at the base at 50+ MPH.

We snowboarders must clip our board to our boot - I don't know why since I've never seen a board that ever unclipped from both boots at the same time.

It really peeves me off, money overcomes all other forms of discrimination that I face (1st class treatment) except this form - but I can only take my business elsewhere and wish the folks there economic disaster.

When Stein Erickson passes on to the great mountain in the sky they will open the mountain to all folks.

P.S.
It does give me a lot of pleasure to pass up skiers and leave them in my wake.  It's one of those little things in life I look forward to.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 24, 2007)

I am an avid skiier and the kids ski school at Deer Valley is the BEST.

However, my 12yo and 8yo have taken up snowboarding and like to spend 1/2 the time on skis and 1/2 the time on boards. Thus, we now stay at The Canyons as they offer both and I put my kids in private snowboard lessons as they can safely ski the black diamonds now.


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 24, 2007)

PerryM said:


> The most dangerous folks on the mountain are the kids who have never slapped on a pair of skies and are careening out of control down the mountain, crash and a ski unclips and is headed down into the crown at the base at 50+ MPH.



You won't find many of these at Deer Valley. But I have been hit by snowboarders at Whistler.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 24, 2007)

speaking of ski/snowboard instruction, there was a great Departures article on private ones >
http://www.departures.com/articles/the-cult-of-the-ski-instructor
login/pass - John Smith/371909


----------



## PerryM (Sep 24, 2007)

LTTravel said:


> You won't find many of these at Deer Valley. But I have been hit by snowboarders at Whistler.



Whistler has lots of fog, I remember cruising around a hill with a fog bank dead ahead.  I slammed on the breaks, got over to the side and just missed some skiers just milling around in the fog - seconds later a skier crashed into 3 of them - I slowly made my way down the side of the run.

I really don't think snowboarders are worse than skiers when it comes to safety.  I'd have to see some statistics to change my mind.

However, discrimination sucks.


----------

